# Tourist Visa HELP



## karima00177 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi everyone,
Im willing to move to dubai and look for a job, I have emailed several tourist agencies in order to have some informations about tourist visa regulations for Moroccan, I have had different answers about requirements...age...marital Status...Fees. And they ask also for a friend or relative in UAE, please can someone help me with a reliable tourist agency that can provide me with the right informations, thank you. :noidea:


----------



## blue2002 (Oct 29, 2013)

Why not try the UAE consulate where you are?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You can also apply for a visa through the airline that you are travelling with (e.g. Etihad, Emirates etc).


----------



## blue2002 (Oct 29, 2013)

rsinner said:


> You can also apply for a visa through the airline that you are travelling with (e.g. Etihad, Emirates etc).


Actually only through these two airlines, as I recall.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

blue2002 said:


> Actually only through these two airlines, as I recall.


there are more - Air Arabia, and Fly Dubai for sure. Also, a bunch of Indian airlines that I know of - so there could be presumably be more airlines which offer this and I may not know.


----------



## karima00177 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for replying me, actually I have asked Etihad and Air Arabia, they are asking for a bunch of documents that I don't have...and The guy from Emirates told me clearly not to loose my time and money, he confirmed me that all tourist visa applications from single ladies submitted from Morocco are rejected, he advised me to do my application with a tourist agency from dubai,


----------



## karima00177 (Mar 22, 2015)

Any proposition please?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

maybe search on tripadvisor.com? on the Dubai forum in Tripadvisor, there seem to be a few travel agencies recommended.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

South Travels is always recommended on TA.


----------



## karima00177 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks guys, I tried to take a look at South Travels, it seems that their website have some technical issues, I will try latter, someone can tell me how can I check if a travel agency is legit?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

karima00177 said:


> Thanks guys, I tried to take a look at South Travels, it seems that their website have some technical issues, I will try latter, someone can tell me how can I check if a travel agency is legit?


I can't recommend this one from personal use but people I know who are Destination Experts on TA always recommend them.


----------

